# bank fishing at Belton Bridge park on upper Lanier



## crokseti (Mar 20, 2015)

What can I expect? I want to go there this weekend looking for Crappie and walleye. I have a small aluminum boat but not trailered so would have to tote it in and out. Is there fishy water accessable from shore?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 21, 2015)

Carry a handgun is the only advice I have


----------



## BASS CHASER (Mar 21, 2015)

Belton Bridge Park is actually on the river.  You should be almost able to cast across to the other bank.  Putting in a boat would not be hard, but the current would be a challenge.  Not a great place for a family outing.  I have heard a lot of negative reports from that area.  (my 2 cents)


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2015)

Decent access from the bank, but I also advise (and I do) to carry a gun when in that area. Also just upstream from there is good access where a creek (mud creek I think) comes in and I was right below there one time about this time of year when the DNR was shocking up 3-7 lb Walleye and they told me that they had seen more than a hundred just between Belton Bridge and the creek...


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 21, 2015)

What's with all the danger and handguns and whatnot?


----------



## jerseycat9 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dangerous people like to frequent that area. I used to fish there quite a bit but after a string of strange encounters with some people of questionable sanity I have since stayed away. It's a shame cause it's a good spot though


----------



## fishingga (Mar 21, 2015)

Maybe try Don Carter state park a bit down river from Belton Bridge.


----------



## MattKelley (Mar 21, 2015)

I have never had a problem there during the day but if we were gonna fish after dark we would always launch at lula. Used to catch a lot of striper up that way. Havent been that way in probably 5-7yrs but the summer nights especially belton would get flooded with alcohol. The crazy seemed to get worse the later it got.


----------



## Klag (Mar 21, 2015)

I've also heard nothing but bad things about Belton, but I've been there 3 times in the last 2 weeks and every time it was full of nice people, and twice there were families with young children fishing at the banks.  

I've had no walleye success, but you can get into some smaller stripers up there already.

EDIT:  Would not recommend after dark.  Plenty of spots on the banks where fires were, so I bet it is a popular after dark hang out.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea need to tote a gun. Crazy people there after dark.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 22, 2015)

White bass run should start shortly. Ill be in my yak. Between there and Duncan can get pretty fishy. But yes after dark it does turn into a pickle park.


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 22, 2015)

panfried0419 said:


> White bass run should start shortly. Ill be in my yak. Between there and Duncan can get pretty fishy. But yes after dark it does turn into a pickle park.



Are you seeing any decent numbers of whites? Fishing the run with my dad is what got me hooked on fishing. 
Like everyone said I wouldn't be there after dark. That stretch of water is some of the best fishing I have ever been in.


----------



## dwatson228 (Mar 22, 2015)

Whats the limit on walleye and is nightcrawler best bait?


----------



## Klag (Mar 22, 2015)

I was just there looking for walleye, none found.  Plenty of boats had fish, but no walleye.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2015)

What kind of dangerous people?

Thugs? Devil Worshippers? Ginseng hunters?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> What kind of dangerous people?
> 
> Thugs? Devil Worshippers? Ginseng hunters?



yes


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

6 homicides in 31 years.

I imagine a .41 mag would even things up enuff to fish there at dusk.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't forget the ever friendly meth head.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2015)

OK, so according to google..


1 man killed after his wife hires a hitman to kill him. 

1 local young man stabbed by his buddy at a drinking/mud bogging party with 30 other people. 

1 man killed in 1981 by hitch hikers he picked up in South Carolina

1 local man killed in 1979, found there with truck half submerged, actual location of his murder unclear. Three men convicted. 





So since 1979, it looks like the murders are not predatory types of murders, or being at the wrong place at the wrong time. 

No random fishermen robbed or shot. 

Seems like a perfectly safe place.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 22, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> OK, so according to google..
> 
> 
> 1 man killed after his wife hires a hitman to kill him.
> ...



then by all means go without protection, i live a few mins from the place and i know the type of ppl that are up there with most of them being meth heads......


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you go to the park alot?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 22, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> Do you go to the park alot?



Nope, I used to many years ago... It truly is a shady place to fish. when I was a kid it wast to bad but in the past few years it has got bad... the only good thing is cops hang around that area a good bit alone with Lula bridge!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 22, 2015)

if I remember right the last murder was 2010 on valentines day!


----------



## Coenen (Mar 22, 2015)

dwatson228 said:


> Whats the limit on walleye and is nightcrawler best bait?


Judging from the amount of success folks have in fishing for them, I doubt you'll need to worry about limiting out.

Conversely, if you catch a limit, you should post it here.  You'll pretty much be a god among men.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

wow.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2015)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> if I remember right the last murder was 2010 on valentines day!



That was the one where the wife hired a hitman to kill her husband.


----------



## Todd71673 (Mar 22, 2015)

It has been a while but the last time I went up there I saw wanted posters on a couple of trees for a murder suspect seen in the area earlier. Being secluded, poorly lit up, and easily accessible to those who know... Is what makes it dangerous. I too have seen families out there along with bank fisherman, but not in the last couple of years. I prefer to lauch downstream.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 22, 2015)

dwatson228 said:


> Whats the limit on walleye and is nightcrawler best bait?



When they run up here , we catch them on count down plugs, either yellow perch pattern, or dark back with orange sides, even char truce twisters, some use night crawlers , but use the bead rig that has an inline spinner, trailed with a night crawler, now that's an hour north, but I would assume walleye are walleye.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 22, 2015)

panfried0419 said:


> White bass run should start shortly. Ill be in my yak. Between there and Duncan can get pretty fishy. But yes after dark it does turn into a pickle park.



If you need a yak partner, I'd like to fish that section during the white bass run.


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 22, 2015)

cklem said:


> If you need a yak partner, I'd like to fish that section during the white bass run.



x2. I've floated from 115 to Mossy twice, but never during the white bass run.


----------



## crokseti (Mar 22, 2015)

We went Saturday and checked it out. First stop was the bridge at the park. Made a few casts and decided that we needed a boat to get to better fishin holes. 2nd stop was at the boat launch where we had a conversation with a young guy that was taking out after fishing the morning for cats which he had several 2-4 lbs. He said that he fishes there regularly and has'nt had trouble but to watch your stuff cause there is some theivery goin on. 3rd stop was at the main bridge where there is a rutted road goin down to the river at a creek mouth. Couple guys there catfishing but we did'nt talk as there was a fair size bulldog roaming loose and the wife ain't too keen on loose dogs. We will try to go back as soon as we can with our little boat and make a day of it. It sure looks fishy and scenic too. 
We will be on the cautious side but I'm not gonna let a few yahoos dictate my when and wheres. If I did that then I would'nt ever go down town.


----------



## Khondker (Mar 22, 2015)

I would like to go Belton Bridge Park and do some catfishing from the bank.

I am seeing two different locations on the Google.

One location is off of Belton Bridge Road right before the bridge crosses the river.

The other location is where Belton Bridge Road changes to Pea Ridge Road and before the bridge crosses the Mud Creek.

Which one is the right location?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish hound (Mar 22, 2015)

I fished that area between Lula bridge and belton bridge pretty hard today. I caught one crappie and one spotted bass. Caught both on a green jig.


----------



## crokseti (Mar 22, 2015)

If you take 365 to Belton br.rd. and follow it until you see a sigh for Belton park on the left you can turn there and you will come to a bridge that has a big bend in the river  with sandy banks on both sides or another place is to keep goin straight after bthe sign and there will be another bridge which must be that creek. Turn left before the bridge onto a dirt drive that takes you to the river bout 100 yards. There are what looks like several places along the side of the road to park and walk in also.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 22, 2015)

Went to launch one day but there was a stolen motorcycle dumped at the ramp under water. Another day got back to the ramp a hour after dark and there was 2 men mumbling, huddled up, speaking in tongues? Soon as they seen the boat they left out. I hope they were just praying to the good Lord but I just don't think that was it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

LoL at this thread.... I actually like fishing the place but. It's the modern day Deliverance setting. The last time I was there folks was fighting and hollering and cussing just off the river up in the woods, best I could tell, no where close to a road. Beautiful place though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2015)

I never heard of this place but it sounds like it could be fun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Huh


----------



## o2bfishin (Mar 23, 2015)

A couple of folks have mentioned the white bass run. Are they making a comeback on Lanier?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2015)

We watched some good ole boys that had hit the big stump out from the ramp, attempt to get the boat off the stump or rather the stump out of the boat. They needed an extra rope so I was obliged to loan them one as I looked at my buddy and said, hey bubba.....watch this. They took the other end to the bank and tied off to the back of a F-150. That poor boat was there 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Apr 9, 2015)

Dateline is doing a story on this right now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 9, 2015)

Put a trail cam on your truck and trailer!


----------



## Klag (Apr 9, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> Dateline is doing a story on this right now.



About bank fishing from Belton Bridge park?


----------



## ForsythGlock (Apr 9, 2015)

Klag said:


> About bank fishing from Belton Bridge park?



No, about the lady who hired a hit man to shoot her husband.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 10, 2015)

8 pre day broke back rapals in orange& green walleye should be done spawning headed back to deeper water when you start seeing stripers& white bass walleye run is over


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 10, 2015)

Is the water on the upper lake muddy from the rain?


----------



## crokseti (Apr 11, 2015)

We put the boat in last Sunday and mostly trolled the stretch at the launck. We caught 5 small stripers bout 2 lbs. and several small spots. Had a white headed duck follow us for a while. No problems with yahoos.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 12, 2015)

Can you launch a boat from Lula bridge park right now?


----------



## Fish hound (Apr 12, 2015)

I launch my pontoon there all the time. Gets a little shallow out past that long ramp.


----------



## crokseti (Mar 3, 2016)

Bout time to try for the wally-eyes again.


----------

